# Anyone know what voice acting is like?



## Kope (Dec 5, 2021)

I’ve always wondered if I’d make a good one lol and being young and purposelessness 

I think it might be a funny career to get into, but I was seeing if anyone had any experience with it (bonus points for furry voice actors of course )


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Dec 5, 2021)

This AMA with David Kaye is pretty interesting






He goes over a lot of his methodology, the restrictions and freedoms different projects have given, and his favourite roles

Some notable projects he's been involved with. He mostly does animated kids stuff, as a VA.

- Avengers Assemble (Animated TV series) - Vision, JARVIS, Helmut Zemo, Space Phantom, The Iron Legion, Dreadnought, Corvus Glaive, Heinrich Zemo, additional voices

- Beast Machines: Transformers  - Megatron (His favourite role and the one he discusses the most in the interview. He reprised the role in the sequel series, and played different iterations of Megatron until 2006)

- Ben 10 - a fuckton of characters that I don't know enough about to list the most relevant ones

- Transformers: Animated - Optimus Prime, Grimlock, Lugnut, Cliffjumper, Warpath, Highbrow

- Eternals - Arishem The Judge


----------



## Kope (Dec 5, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> This AMA with David Kaye is pretty interesting
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh neat I’ll watch that later! I’ve been watching a Jonah Scott interview recently and it’s got me thinking about the whole thing


----------



## BadRoy (Jan 13, 2022)

I hear voice acting is easier and harder than regular acting. And I'm certain it's not as fun and accessible as people seem to believe.


You aren't being seen obviously so you can wear whatever and do whatever in the sound booth. But also all you have is your voice so you have to be able to put basically your whole 'performance' into your voice, otherwise it'll be a flat, unconvincing performance. If you look at some of the best voice actors at work they're basically acting the scene out to themselves to make sure what they're vocalizing is as genuinely as possible. It's pretty cool.


----------



## Hoodwinks (Jan 13, 2022)

Hey there! I have limited experience in this field, but some suggestions if you're looking for ways to get started:


Get a good microphone!
*Audition for small, indie projects*. There are a lot of animators making independent series on places like YouTube. Get some practice recording lines and getting small parts in little projects like these.
*Podcast *or appear as a guest on one. 
*Audiobooks*- a bit more gruelling, but if you're interested in building a portfolio and getting into paid work, you can embark on this. 
*Stage/Acting Schools*- This may be more relevant to your area (and dependent if you want to get serious with it), but when I was in stage school we often had VA roles for radio stations and advertisements. Once you have a few paid gigs you'll be more equipped to potentially get an agent who will help you find bigger and more exciting opportunities. 
*Look at what other people are doing*- Listen to VAs interview, hear about how others got started in the industry, have a look at other folks on social media to see what circles they are in and how they present their work.
Hope some of this helps!


----------



## Mambi (Jan 13, 2022)

Kope said:


> I’ve always wondered if I’d make a good one lol and being young and purposelessness
> 
> I think it might be a funny career to get into, but I was seeing if anyone had any experience with it (bonus points for furry voice actors of course )



It's quite fun actually...did some smallscale stuff for a local TV channel a few decades ago. It's still acting as a good one still gets into character with scripts, movements, emotional acting ranges, maybe even costumes if it helps...all with the reassurance that nobody knows how goofy you look while doing the voices.


----------



## Kumali (Jan 13, 2022)

BadRoy said:


> all you have is your voice so you have to be able to put basically your whole 'performance' into your voice, otherwise it'll be a flat, unconvincing performance. If you look at some of the best voice actors at work they're basically acting the scene out to themselves to make sure what they're vocalizing is as genuinely as possible.


A rather extreme example of that is Mercedes McCambridge, who did the demon's voice in _The Exorcist_...

From http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0070047/trivia

"Actress Mercedes McCambridge, who provided the voice of the demon, insisted on swallowing raw eggs and chain smoking to alter her vocalizations. Furthermore, the actress, who had problems with alcohol abuse in the past, wanted to drink whiskey as she knew alcohol would distort her voice even more, and create the crazed state of mind of the character. As she was giving up sobriety, she insisted that her priest be present to counsel her during the recording process. At William Friedkin's direction, McCambridge was also bound to a chair with pieces of a torn sheet at her neck, arms, wrists, legs and feet to get a more realistic sound of the demon struggling against its restraints. McCambridge later recalled the experience as one of horrific rage, while Friedkin admitted that her performance--as well as the extremes which the actress put herself through to gain authenticity--terrifies the director to this day."


----------

